# Word of caution especially VICKI



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

just a word of caution here. DON'T rub Anise EO on your skin. probably none of the EO without dilution. I got my order in from Lillian and put a dab of Anise on my hand. It went through my skin into my system in my mouth and nose and I had a real trouble breathing for a while, made my chest hurt.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh wow. I knew it wasn't good to put directly on the skin but I never imagined it could have that sort of effect. Must be some potent stuff.


----------



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

Dear Lord , I knew not to put them straight on without a carrier oil. WOW that was kinds scarey with such a tat of scent! I love the scent! and I have a soap sample with it in it and WOW I love it!
Narrow Chance has a great soap!
karen


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I've heard that people with high blood pressure should not use anise. I thought it might have been a bunch of crap - this is good to know!


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

Man....thanks for letting us know this. I accidently got just a smidge of one of the ones that I was blending with yesterday and it burned my skin! (note to self....don't stick your nose on the bottle...)


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

KUrby said:


> Dear Lord , I knew not to put them straight on without a carrier oil. WOW that was kinds scarey with such a tat of scent! I love the scent! and I have a soap sample with it in it and WOW I love it!
> Narrow Chance has a great soap!
> karen


Awww... you so sweet!! Glad you got some anise. It's great in hunting soap.. and laundry soap.
Can I tell something? It's so funny.. even Whim will have a chuckle.
Let me set this up.. We have about an acre near the house.. newly cleared.. between the drive and creek. It's actually in between two power lines.. makes a sort of Y.. and hubby got the bright idea to plant for deer.. since they come in the yard at night and browse. 
We don't kill them by the way.. mostly does and fawns. 
Anyway.. we planted some deer plot grass.. and the deer feed every night.
Hubby and Grandson thought it would be the funniest thing to put out hubby's fake buck.
He uses it for target practice with his bow.. it's a full size buck.. horns and all.
So.. him and Grandson put it out in the middle.. which is about 100 yards from out front porch.. and they check all night.. deer eating all around it.
So they thought.. hey.. that's no fun. Asked me if I had any of that 'deer pee' stuff. (anise)
Told them yes.. and gave grandson a little on a papertowel.. he rubbed it on the deer's legs.
I told them that it was 'doe' pee.. and not buck.. but they didn't care.
so.. all night they watched again.. deer just keep right on eating.. like the decoy was not even there.
Next morning.. different story. The deer was broadside on the ground.. looked to have gotten in a fight with a doe or a buck. Heck.. it wasn't even in the spot they put it.. hubby said it looked like there was a onesided fight that took place. So.. either there was one mad doe.. or one dominate buck. It thought it was funny.. but now hubby believes me on the 'doe pee' stuff. rofl


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

hmm, learn new interesting ways to do someone in every day> lol "Joking only joking"


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

AH that is funny


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

:twisted Oh.. that's an idea. Hubby's life insurance is double if it's an accident!!! :rofl 
I DID not say that!!!! :down


----------



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

:rofl Rett I am rolling!! pfst! I want to know how much of the Anise to use for my soap!? I absolutly love it.
Karen


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Sondra! I am really careful with all my essential oils! 

Yep Whim will love that story  Vicki


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

KUrby said:


> :rofl Rett I am rolling!! pfst! I want to know how much of the Anise to use for my soap!? I absolutly love it.
> Karen


I think my notes say .2 oz ppo - not much at all.
does anyone else put a warning on thier labels for people with heart conditions? I was told by another soaper at the market last year, but put it off as quackery - now I wonder. I don't know if I should put a warning or not.


----------



## BasicLiving (Nov 26, 2007)

Yikes - only .2 oz. PPO???? I just made a batch yesterday (first ever) using 1 ounce per pound! Do you think I should rebatch it to dilute it? It does smell rather loud - but I thought it was supposed to! 

Penny


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I like soap scented pretty heavy, but anise can be just way too much sometimes I think. I just sniffed some bars I have had for 5 months waiting to shred (they are a Halloween experiment that turned out ugly) for a anise confetti bar and they are still plenty strong. People love it at .2 oz and it seems to stick for a good while!

I don't know about rebatching, but that is a lot of EO...I find with the EO's that don't fade in soap (peppermint, patchouli, anise to name a few) I use far less PPO than an FO. 

Bethany


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Dangit Rett....you gonna get me kilt. ... :crazy...sending me that stuff to wash my hunting clothes in. Heck, I even took a bath in some of it before going out hunting one time.

I thought you was my Buddy.

Whim


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

:rofl Might be why you got a few good bucks!!! :biggrin


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

wonder if it would work here WE DON"T have any deer.


----------



## BasicLiving (Nov 26, 2007)

I think I'm going to shred or cut into chunks and add to an unscented batch to dilute the amount PPO. It really smells very strongly - but I am not a big fan of that scent to start with, so it could just be me. Either way, I really think I used too much and need to remedy it. Thanks for the info!

Penny


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

> does anyone else put a warning on thier labels for people with heart conditions?


All of my EO soaps have a warning- just in case people are idiots...which of course, many are :lol This is the warning from my cinnamon & cloves, the normal warning leaves out the skin irritant part, and yes- it is in red on the labels:

WARNING: Consult with a healthcare professional before using products containing essential oils, especially during pregnancy or illness. This soap contains cinnamon, which can be a skin irritant. Discontinue use if irritation occurs.


----------



## pettigrewfarms (Nov 14, 2007)

Rett you are to funny. :rofl


----------

